# Ronday Rousey vs Uriah Hall



## Stickgrappler (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## Makalakumu (Apr 5, 2013)

That armbar is so smooth.  Her transitions are sick.  damn...


----------



## Stickgrappler (Apr 10, 2013)

lifetime of judo + good chain wrestling = smooth/sick


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Apr 10, 2013)

I have enjoyed seeing Rhonda on the TUF house and look forward to the next one where she will be a coach!


----------



## IcemanSK (Apr 10, 2013)

Watching Ronda is like watching poetry in motion. I'm in awe.


----------



## Kenpo5.0Hawker (Aug 26, 2013)

Ronda is my Daughters fav fighter and a huge inspiration to her. I also am a big fan. The Lady is just goood.


----------



## Hanzou (Oct 10, 2013)

Rousey is a superb Judoka. I love how she has brought Judo back to the forefront of MMA.


----------



## JakeMax (Nov 21, 2013)

I have to say that while Ronda is an extraordinary fighter, she is incredibly annoying to watch on TUF. Not much of a fan of hers anymore.


----------

